# I am a believer in supporting the Artist.. but I don't have a problem sharing music with anybody so long as if they like it they support the artist!



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

If anybody wants to test drive an album before purchasing.. PM me the Band/Album Name and I will give you a direct link.. based solely on the condition that if you like it, you buy it.


----------

